# Worldwide Economic Collapse



## cliffhanger1983 (Oct 21, 2013)

The oil crunch is predicted to occur between now and the next few years. When it hits the economy is FINISHED PERMANENTLY. The predictions I just spoke of have been made by

International Energy Association 
World Bank
IMF
Deutshe Bank
Federal Reserve Bank
ASPO
US MILITARY DOD (Pentagon)
Government Accountability Office 
US Army Corp of Engineers
German Army 
Australian Government
Warren Buffet 
Toyota CEO 
Volvo CEO
Shell CEO

And this is what it will look like!


----------



## cliffhanger1983 (Oct 21, 2013)

cliffhanger1983 said:


> The oil crunch is predicted to occur between now and the next few years. When it hits the economy is FINISHED PERMANENTLY. The predictions I just spoke of have been made by
> 
> International Energy Association
> World Bank
> ...


DOOM ON!!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## cliffhanger1983 (Oct 21, 2013)

Red Pill or Blue Pill? 
The choice is yours...

http://www.reddit.com/r/DieOff/


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Let it go I'm ready as I can be. could always wish for more but I"ll never be rich but have ENOUGH.


----------



## cliffhanger1983 (Oct 21, 2013)

jsriley5 said:


> Let it go I'm ready as I can be. could always wish for more but I"ll never be rich but have ENOUGH.


U won't last a second there hillbilly. U ******** are so prideful. I bet u have ur flag ready as well bow down to ur master


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

cliffhanger1983 said:


> U won't last a second there hillbilly. U ******** are so prideful. I bet u have ur flag ready as well bow down to ur master


Please don't start down the road of name calling.


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

cliffhanger1983 said:


> U won't last a second there hillbilly. U ******** are so prideful. I bet u have ur flag ready as well bow down to ur master


I don't get it. He wasn't disagreeing with you. What's up with the douchebaggery?


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Stop feeding the troll. Your opinions mean nothing against "it's" "facts"! 
I see an ex-communication coming in the very near future.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

cliffhanger1983 said:


> U won't last a second there hillbilly. U ******** are so prideful. I bet u have ur flag ready as well bow down to ur master


This type of comment is the quickest way to be shown to the exit door. Back off or you're outta here.

BTW. Humans thrived for thousands of years before crude oil was pulled from the ground and if the spigot drys up within 5 years as you claim, the folks that are learning to rely less on it now will be able to adapt.

If you're so sure that civilization is rapidly winding down and there is no hope for humanity , why are you even here?   :nuts:


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

It would be convenient if the exact nature of the next disaster was predictable. Unfortunately, I think the biggest problems are the ones nobody sees coming.


----------

